# Moving to Dubai in January 2014



## tonykaldas (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am moving to Dubai with a company I work for in UK.

I am Greek and I am looking for a flat share with Europeans, Americans, English, Australians.

I can't find anything on internet regarding sharing except all the adverts on Dubbizle asking for women, Philippine or Indian.

I don't know if you can advise in that. My salary is not that big.

Thank 

Kind Regards

Antonios Kaldas


----------



## fowzh4u (Dec 10, 2013)

Try Gulfnews real estate properties


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry these types of posts are not allowed per the rules of the forum.

This thread is being closed.


----------

